# Wasp Nano RD(T)A Top Cap



## RuanK (6/2/20)

Hey all,

Can anyone please point me in the right direction as to where I can find a top cap for my Wasp Nano RDTA locally. I really enjoy using this atomizer, but drop it and broke the Top Cap. I've been looking around, but can't seem to find the top cap anywhere locally.

Any advise or suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## adriaanh (6/2/20)

Maybe Bearded Viking.

https://beardedviking.co.za/products/wasp-cap


----------



## Mollie (7/2/20)

You can try OG vape in menlyn i bought a new cap for my rda there

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

